
Show HN: Stubdb – database for projects too small to fail - catchbepis22
https://github.com/crislin2046/stubdb
======
codingdave
It looks like you are just writing JSON files to disk, with no actual database
functions. Which is fine, but it seems odd to try to brand it as a database.

